# 2018 NGRC preconvention tours



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
One month from today, June 3, is the pre-convention garden railroad tours. Layouts in Oak Ridge, Crossville, & Nashville in Tennessee, Huntsville (2) in Alabama, and Chatsworth (2), Resaca, Euharlee, Acworth, Gainesville, Braselton, and Woodstock in Georgia will be open. Y'all come!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

how do we find out the info on the pre con tours
Dennis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis and others,
That is a good question. Everyone registered for the convention will get info by email in the next few days.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Ted
is your layout on the tour this year?
Dennis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,
I am on the Sunday, June 3 pre convention layout tour. I am also the owner of the featured garden railroad in the June issue of Garden Railway's magazine.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ted when is the pre conv, tour info will be emailed out.
Dennis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis and others,
Our chairman stated lots of emails are bouncing back as he attempts to send out the pre/post tour info. If you have not gotten the information in the next few days, feel free to email me (address on convention contact page) and I will be glad to send it to you ASAP
Also note that there is no official live steam track at the convention center, but two layouts are operating live steam (one on Wednesday NOT ON BUS TOUR, and one on Friday that is on at least one of the buses scheduled stops. The Friday layout will be open on Sunday, June 10 for those that want to bring small live steamers to run -tight curves prevent large locos).


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Registration open on the 5th?*

Ted,

We'll be driving in from Huntsville on the 5th. Do you know yet how late the registration convention desk will be open on Tuesday? If we can make registration on Tuesday, we'll be able to make an early start Wednesday to catch as many layouts as possible!

And tangentially, the schedule on the web site shows layout tours Wednesday open from 8-12, followed by the Ice cream social at the museum, then the vendor hall. Will the Wednesday layouts really have a "hard close" at noon, or will we have a few more hours after the social to get to some layouts? I know there's always been a conflict between "layout time" and "vendor hall time" at the conventions, but Wednesday looks very layout and travel heavy.

TIA, and thanks for all your help so far..

-GaryW2-


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Following is what we are sending to registered participants with the pre/post tour schedules. Note that it has the registration opening times you are asking about.


Dear 2018 National Garden Railroad Convention Participant,
Welcome to the 2018 NGRC! We thank you for sending in your registration and look forward to meeting you in about one month. We have some information that you might find helpful as you prepare for the convention. There will be pre and post convention garden railroad tours on Sunday, June 3 and Sunday, June 10. You will find information attached to this email regarding the opening of approximately 20 garden railroads for your enjoyment on the pre and post tours. Please note that our registration will be open in the lobby of the Sheraton Suites Hotel Sunday, June 3 at 6:00pm until 9:00pm, Monday 7:00am until 9:00am and 3:00pm until 9:00pm, and Tuesday 7:00am until 8:00am. The registration will move to Room 101 in the Cobb Galleria Tuesday afternoon and open at 3:00pm until 9:00pm. The official loading time is 9:00 am Monday for the riverboat cruise/steam train ride, and 7:30am Tuesday for the trip to the Hiwassee River diesel drain ride. Also note these trip starting times, as you may find them listed differently elsewhere, but these are the official starting times for the Monday and Tuesday trips. All activities after the Monday and Tuesday trips will center at the Galleria.
Your 2018 NGRC committee members and the Georgia Garden Railway Society members excited about hosting the convention. We think we have prepared a convention that all can enjoy. We look forward to having you as our guest. 

Dan Alvero
Convention Chairman
Ted Yarbrough
Georgia Garden Railway Society Chairman
​


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
The info on the web regarding Wednesday layout tour time is incorrect. Layouts will be open until 2:00pm on that day and 1:00pm other days (Thursday-Saturday). There are 10 layouts open on Wednesday, plus the ice cream social in the middle of the tours. Email me from the contact info on the convention site and I will send you the pre/post tour info. Hope this helps.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Have the pre conv info been emailed out. it sure would be nice to get it to plan the trip. 
Dennis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis & others,
The Convention Chairman sent out an email today to all registered attendees. He has tried before, but many bounced back, so he tried another way today. If you do not get an email today with the pre/post convention info, please send me an email and I will send the info direct to you. My email is on the convention web site under 'Contact'.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Ted, today is 5-15 and I have not received any information via snail mail concerning the convention, only the info posted here. Please update as I leave for Georgia in 7 days.
Mike


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Send me an email and I will get you the info. [email protected] will get you a reply. Nothing has been or will be snail mailed, it is all email communications. I apologize to all that there have been some communication disruptions.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Ted
Today is the 16th of May, please update if we can expect to receive additional convention info other than your 14th post. I start my trip east on the 21st.
Thanks for all your efforts and looking forward to the convention.
Mike


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Ted
Sorry missed your post for my address. PM now.
Mike


----------

